# Robert Xavier Rodriguez



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Are there any fans of this composer, a Texan, out there? I came across him recently. He has been described as post-minimalist/post-romantic which seems to me to fit. He has recordings, mostly piano and chamber and has a new recording with themes about women that's been very well-received critically and with his fans.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes. I downloaded some music for piano and cello by him (_Máscaras_, _Tentado por la samba_, and a couple of other pieces) some time back. Excellent stuff.


----------

